
Google Meet Free for Everyone - lndmrk
https://blog.google/products/meet/bringing-google-meet-to-more-people/
======
reagular
I just can't understand why Google, with all their different messaging apps,
could not compete with Zoom at the beginning of the confinement. Same for
Microsoft/Skype. With all their intellectual power they could not make a
simple and enjoyable product like zoom did.

By the way it's the same for Slack. Microsoft had a wonderfull and enjoyable
MSN service that they killed for the awful skype experience, and Slack take
their chance. Slack is just a dumb chat board, it's like living in 2000, just
with bigger upload possibilities. I feel there is something broken.

------
suyash
hard to trust Google with personal data, Zoom is lesser of two evils.

